# Nächster Themenchatabend am 9.12.12 - Wir basteln für unseren oder an unserem Teich.



## Annett (3. Dez. 2012)

Guten Morgen an alle Chatnasen und all jene, die es noch werden wollen. 

Unser nächster Themenchatabend findet am Sonntag, den *9.12.2012 ab 20 Uhr* im Hobby-Gartenteich-Chat zum Thema *"Wir basteln für unseren oder an unserem Teich."* statt.
Ihr alle seid herzlich eingeladen, Euch gegenseitig Basteltipps auszutauschen und Ideen zu erläutern.
Vorteilhaft wäre es, wenn Ihr für den Abend schon vorsorglich ein paar Fotos zur Erklärung in Eure Alben laden würdet. Das erleichtert die Kommunikation ungemein. 
Nicht umsonst sagt mal auch "ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte".

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Adventszeit und freue mich auf Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen am Sonntag ab 20 Uhr im Chat.


----------



## Annett (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Nächster Themenchatabend am 9.12.12 - Wir basteln für unseren oder an unserem Tei*

*Nachobenhol*

Morgen ist es wieder so weit - der wahrscheinlich letzte Themenchatabend in 2012 startet...

Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Chatter und Chatterinnen und viele Tipps zum Nachbauen und - basteln!

Man liest sich!


----------

